# Paint Thickness / Depth Gauge



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I had a good search of the forum for info on paint thickness/depth gauges. I know about the PD8 which looks like a good device. However, I was wondering what people thought of the CEM DT-156, especially if anyone owns one/has an experience of using one. Cheapest price I can find is here:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pain...EM-DT-156-with-Built-in-Auto-F/745559266.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm interested in this too.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Think I've posted before saying I know why they are important etc but a big outlay for a hobby detailer...especially the high end that reads the various layer depths rather than overall.

I'd love to know base readings before I do any work on my car and just after to see how cack handed I had been but other than that would sit unused, potentially never to be used again if wash technique and maintenance after correction was any good!

I'd even pay to hire one if some entrepreneurial minded person were to hire theirs out. 

Even better maybe could have a regional/local base for hire/loan...that way owner gets to recoup some money and user gets benefit of equipment without the major outlay. Win/win surely?!

So if anybody in the PR9 area wants to take some money from me for hire/use of PDG shout! Maybe could have a master list as a go to for each area.

Just a thought...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That's why I keen on this one as it's only £66. Asking as it's accurate.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I think they are pretty decent gauges. You will get hit for VAT and import tax, so don't bank on £66 being the final total price. A separate bill for the VAT and import tax will arrive from the delivery company, probably 10 days later or so.

I've been caught out by this in the past!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

But still a lot cheaper than the others on the market?


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Cheapest I've seen it in the UK is £79.90 on the bay. From memory, for importing you get 20% VAT and then a handling charge of some sort?

I was speaking to Steve From Wath and he said it's a good gauge:

"nothing wrong with it at all i used it enough times,worked faultlessly for me, good piece of kit".

He also said that now he uses this gauge: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-accessories/colour-paint-thickness-gauge/prod_1267.html

These can also be found on the bay for roughly £102 (plus VAT etc.)

I would end up doing at least family and friends' cars so I would probably get good use out of it. 
I wouldn't mind hiring mine out or even carrying out inspections for someone else on their car, but I live in NI which is probably not helpful to you.


----------



## Rustysheriff360 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you look at these ones, they are all best Offer and are listed with different ebay users. They are all shipped from Portsmouth, so shouldn't incur any additional charges, even though the sellers are listed as being from China and USA.

http://bit.ly/1hlj0zS
http://bit.ly/1e2BR3L
http://bit.ly/1e2BUfU

I've been looking at this gauge for the last couple of months and now the weather appears to be improving, I will probably be purchasing one very soon. Reviews I've found suggest that's its a good piece of kit and at the price, ideal for the casual user. Let me know if you get one and what offer they accepted. I was planning on offering £65. According to ebay rules, you can make up to three best offers and as there is three sellers, hopefully one of them would accept a cheeky offer.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

srod said:


> I think they are pretty decent gauges. You will get hit for VAT and import tax, so don't bank on £66 being the final total price. A separate bill for the VAT and import tax will arrive from the delivery company, probably 10 days later or so.
> 
> I've been caught out by this in the past!


You will only pay vat and a handling fee on £66, the fee is £8 or £9.


----------



## sam-mubarak (Jun 23, 2010)

I've also been looking at these, May put an offer in for one later, and I'll let you know what sort of offer they accept. 

Sealey sell the exact same gauge, but rebranded, for £210! Sam


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Be interested to see what happens here, I'm interested in one too.... if you read the auction details it says they are based in Hong Kong and you are liable for customs and vat...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

redit5 said:


> Be interested to see what happens here, I'm interested in one too.... if you read the auction details it says they are based in Hong Kong and you are liable for customs and vat...


Breaking eBay rules then surely.


----------



## Rustysheriff360 (Aug 31, 2012)

I just contacted ebay via the online chat and this is what I got told.

I asked this question about this item - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-DT-156...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item5d4758f90f

"The seller is listed as being based in Hong Kong but the item is shipped from the uk. Would I be responsible for import taxes/vat please?

Sam Jefferson
IF the item is shipped from within UK, then you will not be responsible for any import charges or taxes".

Hope this helps.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've got a version of this. It is branded differently and came from a German company for about £120, which I thought was cheap at time I bought it but the prices seem to have fallen since.

I can't offer any advice on how the readings compare to another PDG but I can say that it gives consistent readings and has been reliable with no problems at all. Automatically adjusts for steel panels and aluminium too. I have noticed some pro detailers using them when posting write-ups on here so they must be pretty decent.

All in all it was a good purchase and well worth having if you're doing any machine polishing IMO. I found a few areas on my paint that were a bit thinner than the rest so it allowed me to go with a bit more caution in those areas.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've got a CEM DT-156 and it's an awesome little gauge. Reads very accurate tested against calibration strips, and those readings are repeatable. Unless your spending mega £££ on a Defelsko PosiTector that can read individual paint layers on plastics as well as metals, I'd just go for something very cheap. I've tested quite a few PDG's out and you'll find no difference between a CEM DT-156, PD8, CM-8828, CM-8855, etc. Remember these are just for a quick guide only, and you're never going to know the full story unless you buy the Defelsko as mentioned.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sam-mubarak said:


> I've also been looking at these, May put an offer in for one later, and I'll let you know what sort of offer they accept.
> 
> Sealey sell the exact same gauge, but rebranded, for £210! Sam


i got just about zero discount when I got mine, I tried a few buy now or best offer items too. You never know, you might get lucky!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for all of your contributions so far guys. Will do some more research tonight. If anyone makes an offer etc on those ones from the highly popular online auction site let us know!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

I also got a dt156 and I'm very satisfied with it. I've seen that there's some pro detailers on here that users then too. In there showroom threads.  I got my from aliexpress for about £80 incl. shipping.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

e_king said:


> I also got a dt156 and I'm very satisfied with it. I've seen that there's some pro detailers on here that users then too. In there showroom threads.  I got my from aliexpress for about £80 incl. shipping.


Sweet! Does that include VAT? If so, how much was it?


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

To the people that don't think they are worthwhile and not good value etc can I as a question?

If you dont have one and have no idea of the thickness of the top coat of your paint
- how do you know when to stop polishing before you strikethrough?

I only use one on my own car, I bought it having already had the bonnet of my car resprayed when I first bought it to get rid of all the stone chips (thats the problem with low down convertible cars and especially with an SLK).

My bonnet cost around £400 ish if I remember correctly to have it resprayed to the standard I wanted and that was very good value for money as the bodyshop owner was a good friend of my son and does a lot of work for him. the finish is fantastic by the way.

I have completely polished my car now, if I had a single mishap I would have been looking at that sort of money to have a panel resprayed once again, so buying a pdg was a no brainer for me, it is a heck of a lot cheaper than even a single panel respray. I just wondered how you guys knew when they could polish and when they couldn't if you don't have a pdg? 

PS There is, as has been said no way to tell what the top coat depth of my paint is with my pdg, but by measuring the underneath of the bonnet (which has no clearcoat and hasn't been repainted) and subtracting it from the measurement of the panel I want to polish I know how much difference there is so get a rough idea of the depth of the clear coat, at least it is sufficient to make me very careful if it looks like there is significantly less clearcoat than on other parts of the car.

PS I know I'm a coward as I don't like unnecessary risks.


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Criptop said:


> Sweet! Does that include VAT? If so, how much was it?


No vat or custom fees. To Sweden we have a limit on £140. Everything under is custom free if you are importing privately. Vat is 25% though. I was getting a deal on it I should say.


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

In the UK, customs duty is waived if the amount payable it less than £9. VAT is at 20%. Then add the handling charge of £8/£9. Looks like it would be cheaper just buying it from one of those UK auctions.

More info from the HMRC website: http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/customs/arriving/arrivingnoneu.htm


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone made an offer on those PTGs on ebay?


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

I offered £65 on this (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-DT-156...hash=item5d4758f90f#shpCntId&autorefresh=true) and it was rejected so he's obviously wanting £70+


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

£78 accepted for this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301048210072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got stung with customs charges when I bought a under armour compression top from America the other week it was cheap to start with then £8 handling fee and £6 summet for vat right joke!


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah well with this been posted in the UK, it shouldn't be an issue :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

K.M said:


> £78 accepted for this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301048210072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Told you discount was just about zero!


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

-Raven- said:


> Told you discount was just about zero!


Yea....Got to give it a try though haven't you haha! a discount of £1.90 is still a discount ha-ha!:thumb:


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

K.M said:


> Yea....Got to give it a try though haven't you haha! a discount of £1.90 is still a discount ha-ha!:thumb:


Haha definitely worth a shot. After all, money saved is money earned.


----------

